# Ask Huk Planas



## Sandor (Oct 24, 2001)

Hello everyone,

I have had a lot of requests lately for an interview with Master Instructor Richard 'Huk' Planas. He has agreed to an open interview for CKF Online. The format of the interview is open for people to submit questions (as many as you like but limited to one per post) and the CKF community of users will vote on the 10 best to pass to Master Planas for answers. 

Submit your questions here

Peace,

Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 24, 2001)

'Cause I have some stocks and bonds i have been at an absolute loss as to how I should invest.

Oh...and I wanted to know more about this "Delayed Sword" technique...


----------



## Sandor (Oct 24, 2001)

To quote the late great Thurston Howell the third; Gilligan my boy, I have a tip for you..buy ACME stock ya ca't go wrong!


hehe


----------



## Sandor (Oct 25, 2001)

so.. you were one of thems that asked... I see no ?'s from you Senor Ronin...


Whatcha waitin' for?




Peace,
Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2001)

I was just down in Buffalo doing some training with Renegade and Big Guy.

Ok, more along the lines of I was just there to see those guys, goof off a bit, pick up some techniques as I dummy for Big Guy, and drink some beer. Not in that order.
:moon:

Got to meet Kaith and was mauled by Renegade's dogs too. I had fun!

So now I will go ask Huk a question. It might even be Kenpo related.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 25, 2001)

That a really good idea.  Now I am gonna have to think of a good question- which will be a tough thing for me.


----------



## Sandor (Oct 25, 2001)

asking the Yo-yo question?

I didn't realize Huk had a prior history with them until I read the Journey. After that the attack of the killer yoyo story seemed kind of tame considering he almost killed chuck and derek.. *grin*


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 25, 2001)

If I am correct the Yo-Yo was originally a weapon.  Was it just a part of a Bolo or something different?


----------



## Sandor (Oct 25, 2001)

yep... 'The yoyo is a philipino weapon' he said...just before trying to murdelate chuck


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2001)

Chuck has a pretty hard head. I think that it's take more than a Yo-yo to ding it.
Ha ha ha!
Eep!
Don't tell him I said that...wait...nevermind, go ahead. Ha ha ha!
:rofl:


----------



## Sandor (Oct 28, 2001)

I was worried about the Yoyo...


----------

